# Office 365 >  >  code for lpp minimization problem

## psgore

code for solving lpp problem in vba excel
I want the code for linear programming problem of minimization in vba excel.

or the code for solving simultaneous equations.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Pan314

Dear psgore

Find your liking

https://www.google.hu/search?q=excel...ar+Programming

----------


## teylyn

If you are using Office 2007, why did you post this in the Office 365 forum?

----------

